# Free Chocolate male pup



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I don't know anything about the dog just seen this and thought I'de pass it along..

(WI)FREE All Age points sired CLM to the right home.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Whelped 4/3/08.

Sire: Senaquins Windwalker, QAA. OFA excellent, elbows normal, CERF, CNM/EIC clear. 17.5 All Age points.

Dam: Nilak's Bright Eyed Remi Girl (CNAFC CFC FC AFC Aces High III x CFC CAFC Caroube de Moranville). OFA good, elbows normal, CERF.

Ben is a nice young male, nuts about water, loves to retrieve, very attentive to people, has been shot over and had birds. Has normal AVCO exam. Sire is CNM/EIC clear.

Ben's breeder has not supplied me with his AKC registration papers to date and I don't have the time, patience or funds to continue with a dog I can't register. He will make someone a fine hunting/companion.

http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/v...sp?DogNo=96102

www.rainmakerlabs.com, [email protected], 715-865-6049.
__________________
Kim Pfister
Rainmakers Sunny Tahoe, MH
Cosmo's Ebony Bella Star, MH
Rainmakers Lean Streak, SH
Riversides Hunter Hudson, SH
Rainmakers Chilian Red, JH
Rainmakers Hot Cajun Gumbo, JH


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Copied link didn't work, here's the actual.

Very nice looking lineage if you ask me.

http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/view ... ogNo=96102


----------

